# Geophagus surinamensis and Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Hea



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

are they some sort of greenish color fishes?

my tank PH is 7.6 can i keep these?
i have african peacocks/small haps

thanks


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You could say there are greenish color. They develop more color in the fins and on the head (in the case of the Red Head Tapajos). The body will be an irridescent green/gold.

They are South American Cichlids and prefer a tank with a sandy bottom and soft water. Not really ideal conditions for african peacocks or haps. You could probably keep them together but I wouldn't recommend it.

Andy


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Narwhal72

thanks for your advice.
i am currently very interested in Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange which max out at 5-6inches. my tank is 67gallon
4x1.5x1.5
which is more greenish color? Geophagus surinamensis OR Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange?
how about the aggression? can it cope with the malawi peacocks/haps aggression?

i do have a sandy bottom but my PH is rather high at 7.6. do you think it will kill the Geophagus in the long run?
this is just a thought for me as i really wanted a greenish color cichlid in my tank. if it is bad for them fish i may not try to force and buy them... eventually killing them...

thanks


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

The real version of Geophagus surinamensis is probably greener, but we're talking a hint of green. A reflective green if that, and i wouldnt put the geo's in with those fish, and the PH is a little high for them to be honest. It can work with that PH via acclimation MAYBE, but i wouldnt put them with africans. Your better off finding a green african cichlid from the same region of your current african stock.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The pH isn't much of an issue as they are pretty adaptable. My Red Heads are in high pH water normally and I have spawned them many times. They do like really soft water (I use straight RO water) which Africans do not really appreciate and I would not mix them.

They are not really a "green" green type of color. The backs of the altifrons types (which are what surinamensis usually are since the true surinamensis is rarely if ever exported) are more olive and the sides are a reflective gold. Orange Heads replace most of the olive color with their orange heads so even less green if that is what you were looking for.

Central American fish would be a better choice for something to mix with Africans but I can't think of a good green one off the top of my head.

Andy


----------

